# Easter desserts for the diet-conscious



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

This is more an opinion question than anything else. My grandparents are having the family over for Easter. It'll be roughly 10-12 people, including two children under 10. They know I've got a knack for desserts, so they've asked me to come up with a few to serve. The only limitation working against me is that at least 4 or 5 of the people included are trying to lose weight and don't want anything too heavy. Considering there are only 10 adults, that's a pretty good chunk of the total company.

Someone suggested ambrosia, but if I made the ambrosia parfait I love so much I'd need a bunch of parfait glasses, a way to transport them without everything turning extremely messy, and lots of fridge space once I got there. I'm thinking I might have to rule that out.

My next idea was a layered fruit salad of oranges, pineapples, grapes, strawberries, bananas, kiwis, and a few other things I can't remember off the top of my head, all topped with a light sauce made of brown sugar, lemon juice, and orange juice. It's hard to imagine at first but this recipe really comes out nice. Recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/32424

If I serve that, I'm thinking of adding a lemon trifle on the side. I haven't yet tried the recipe I'm planning to use, but it looks like it should be fairly simple and will present beautifully. Recipe: http://www.recipezaar.com/115886

I really would've loved to make one of my now famous cheesecakes or a more indulgent dessert, but these two sound refreshingly delicious as well as relatively light. Do you think this will go over, or can you suggest something else?

Any help or comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm. I think I'd go with a fruit salad (or a fruit plate with a flavoured yogurt for a dip), and maybe an angel food cake?

I'm planning on making a strawberry pie. Pastry shell with a little bit of custard and then topped with fresh berries and glaze or whipped cream. I can find you the recipe if you like and you can modify it to make it dieter friendly. Shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

After just having come across a biscotti recipe my stepmother gave me, I think I'm also going to make that.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I think I'd go with a fruit salad (or a fruit plate with a flavoured yogurt for a dip), and maybe an angel food cake?
> 
> I'm planning on making a strawberry pie. Pastry shell with a little bit of custard and then topped with fresh berries and glaze or whipped cream. I can find you the recipe if you like and you can modify it to make it dieter friendly. Shouldn't be too tough.



Mmmmmm, strawberry pie!

My original idea was fruit with angel food cake, but my mother is really insisting on the lemon trifle. I've still got a few days to think about it though.

If you could find me the pie recipe you have, that would be great. No rush or anything - whenever it's easiest for you works for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a great crustless strawberry pie that I've made for diabetics.

STRAWBERRY PIE 

1 pkg. sugar free strawberry Jello
1 pkg. sugar free vanilla pudding
1 qt. fresh strawberries
2 c. water 

Add Jello and pudding to water. Bring to a full boil. Slice strawberries. Add strawberries to hot Jello and pudding. Pour into 9" pie pan that has been PAM'd. Refrigerate. 

I've doubled the recipe and put it in a 13x9 pan.  It's even better with a spritz of whipped cream or ff cool whip.

I tell you - this is really good.


----------



## tdejarnette (Apr 4, 2007)

I like to make Knox gelatine "It's a Snap Cheesecake"  substituting a cup of cottage cheese, whirled in the blender for one of the cream cheese packages.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

I have this really great strawberry glazed cheesecake recipe that everyone begs me to make. It's amazing, and it was the first cheesecake I ever made. I can post it here if any of you are interested. Just let me know!


----------



## SignoraEdie (Apr 4, 2007)

I am trying to decide on an easy dessert that can use some of the wonderful strawberries showing up at the farmers' markets.  I am considering doing an icebox cake using angelfood cake torn into bite sized pieces and then tossed with a mixture of cut up strawberries, gelatin, whipped cream.  Then refrigerated to set up.  Chopped walnuts could be sprinkled over the top.  Cool whip could be substituted for the whipped cream and it would not be too high in calories.  (I realize that the words "too high" are relative!!)


----------



## QSis (Apr 4, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> This is a great crustless strawberry pie that I've made for diabetics.
> 
> STRAWBERRY PIE
> 
> ...


 
I've got a BUNCH of people to send this to!  And I'll make it for myself as well.  Thanks, Jan!

Lee


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Half Baked! I'll definitely have to try that out.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

*Strawberry Glazed Cheesecake*

I can't resist, I'm posting this. It's not especially light or diet-friendly, but it's delicious! I modified the original recipe a bit. The crust was far too sweet so I changed it up until it tasted right.

*Strawberry Glazed Cheesecake*

Crust ingredients:
1-1/2 cups crushed graham cracker crumbs
1/3 cup butter, melted
1/3 cup sugar

Filling ingredients:
1-1/4 lbs. cream cheese, softened 
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 tsp. lemon rind, grated
3/4 tsp. orange rind, grated
1-1/2 Tbsps. all purpose flour, sifted
3 eggs, room temperature
1 whole egg yolk 
2 Tbsps. heavy cream
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract

Topping ingredients:
4-1/4 cups fresh strawberries, washed and hulled
3/4 cup sugar 
1/4 cup cold water
1/8 tsp. salt (necessary)
1-1/2 Tbsps. cornstarch
1 tsp. unsalted butter, softened
1/8 tsp. red food coloring


Preheat oven to temperature 350°F.

Mix crust ingredients together and press into pie pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 8 to 10 minutes; set aside.

Reduce oven temperature to 250°F.

Beat cream cheese in a bowl with an electric mixer until soft. Add 3/4 cup sugar, lemon rind, orange rind and 1-1/2 Tbs. flour. Mix thoroughly. Add eggs and yolk one at a time, beating after each addition until just incorporated. Beat cream and vanilla. Pour into crust and bake about 65 minutes until edges are firm and center jiggles slightly when pan is moved. Transfer to a wire rack to cool.

Purée 1 cup strawberries in a food processor or blender. Press through a strainer. Combine strawberry purée, 3/4 cup sugar, cold water, salt and cornstarch in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Boil 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in 1 tsp. butter and food coloring. Cool slightly. Arrange whole berries over top of cheesecake. Serve glaze over cheesecake.


----------



## cdw2581 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lite Oreo Dump Cake

1 package of Oreo Reduced Fat cookes (reserving 10 cookies for topping)
1 package of Jello Sugar/Fat Free Jello
1 package of Cool Whip Free 
10 strawberries

Layer Crushed Oreos and Jello as you see fit ( I like Oreos First) ending with crushed oreos on top and spoon Whipped Topping on top and place whole cookies alternating with berries to make look pretty  YUM!!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 7, 2007)

The strawberry glazed cheesecake AND the oreo dump cake sound...oh, so many desserts, so little time.

I make the strawberry pie that I posted and forgot to PAM the pan.  I guess I can run my pie spatula under hot water, dry it off and lift.  That's my plan anyway.


----------



## callie (Apr 7, 2007)

This is a recipe I've made since I was in high school  (many moons ago...)

Lime Jello Dessert
1 pkg lime jello (can use sugar-free)
1/4 c. lemon juice + 2 teaspoons
1 13 oz. can evaporated milk (can use "lite")
1 3/4 c. hot water
2/3 c. sugar

Crust:  2 cups crushed vanilla wafers mixed with 1/3 cup melted butter

Mix jello and hot water.  Place in refrigerator until set.  Whip jello till fluffy.  Fold in juice and sugar.  Whip canned milk then fold into jello mixture.  Pour over crust in 9 x 13 pan.

It's a very light dessert.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2007)

callie said:
			
		

> This is a recipe I've made since I was in high school  (many moons ago...)
> 
> Lime Jello Dessert
> 1 pkg lime jello (can use sugar-free)
> ...


Callie,
I love lime and this looks so yummy. Do you suppose I could sub splenda for the sugar? 
kadesma


----------



## callie (Apr 7, 2007)

kades, I don't know why not...hope you like it!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2007)

cdw2581 said:
			
		

> Lite Oreo Dump Cake
> 
> 1 package of Oreo Reduced Fat cookes (reserving 10 cookies for topping)
> 1 package of Jello Sugar/Fat Free Jello
> ...


Christa,
looks great, do you have a jello flavor you prefer for this?  I know my little grandkids will really enjoy this as they have discovered oreo's  If lucky I may get to try it too..

kadesma


----------



## Clienta (Apr 7, 2007)

My father-in-law is diabetic & I make him sugar free desserts quite regularly. Recently, I made the Splenda cheesecake recipe off the box (substituting the graham crackers with ground almonds.) He loved it as did our other weight conscious guests. 

Here is the recipe:
Crust: 
1 1/4 cups graham crackers crumbs
1/4 cup Splenda
3 T melted butter

Filling:
2 (8 oz) packages regular cream cheese
2 (8 oz) packages fat free cream cheese
1 1/4 cups Splenda
4 eggs
1 1/2 T lime juice
1 pinch salt

Crust:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Spray 9 inch springform pan with non-stick cooking spray. Set aside.
2. Combine graham cracker crumbs, Splenda & melted butter in a small bowl. Press on bottom & up sides of prepared pan.
3. Bake 10 minutes. Remove from oven & cool on a wire rack.

Filling:
1. Beat regular & fat-free cream cheese together at high speed with a mixer until creamy; gradually add Splenda, mixing well. Add eggs one at a time, beating just until each one is incorporated. Add lime juice & a pinch of salt; beat until smooth. Pour into prepared crust.
2. Bake 50 to 60 minutes or until mixture is almost set & slightly firm to touch. Run a knife around edge of pan to release sides & help prevent cracking. Cool to room temperature on a wire rack; cover & chill at least hours.

Nutritional information per serving: (1 slice or 1/16 recipe): Calories 200, Calories from fat 130, Total fat 14g, Saturated fat 8g, Cholesterol 95mg, Sodium 290mg, Total Carbohydrate 11g, Dietary Fiber 0g, Sugars 3g, Protein 8g.

Just an FYI, I never had enough time to chill as long as they suggested. It was still good! Happy Easter!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2007)

callie said:
			
		

> kades, I don't know why not...hope you like it!


Callie,
I know I'll like it..I love anything lemon, lime, or orange  Will try it with the splenda then and see what we get.

kades


----------



## cdw2581 (Apr 7, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Christa,
> looks great, do you have a jello flavor you prefer for this? I know my little grandkids will really enjoy this as they have discovered oreo's If lucky I may get to try it too..
> 
> kadesma


 
I have had it with Vanilla Pudding Jello but I used the "Cheesecake" flavor and it is TASTY *you know how pudding samples like to jump in your mouth *


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2007)

cdw2581 said:
			
		

> I have had it with Vanilla Pudding Jello but I used the "Cheesecake" flavor and it is TASTY *you know how pudding samples like to jump in your mouth *


Oh yes I know the samples and how they just attatch to you Thanks for the help, I do have some french vanilla pudding (jello) and some chocolate fudge so Til I shop again I can make one with either of these two.

kadesma


----------



## QSis (Apr 7, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> This is a great crustless strawberry pie that I've made for diabetics.
> 
> STRAWBERRY PIE
> 
> ...


 
Jan, 

Made this today, and doubled it, using 2 strawberry jellos, one vanilla pudding, and one banana pudding (all sugar free) that I happened to have.  With some fresh strawberries and sliced banana.  Topped with Cool Whip Free.

Delicious!!!  And makes enough for two dieters for almost a week!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Aria (Apr 18, 2007)

Jan, Your Strawberry Pie has been added to my Pie Recipe Binder.  Thanks Aria


----------



## michen_122 (Apr 18, 2007)

That does sound good Half Baked!  I cook for my parents occasionally to help them out once in a while and I think they would really like something like that


----------

